# Ζητείται διερμηνέας



## alkisti (Dec 11, 2009)

Εταιρία ζητά διερμηνέα για Δευτέρα και Τρίτη 14 και 15 Δεκεμβρίου, στο Μαρούσι. Διερμηνεία απο τα Ελληνικά στα Αγγλικά. Παρακαλώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να απαντησούν asap!


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Θα βοηθούσε αν έδινες και στοιχεία για το θέμα (π.χ. νομικό ή ιατρικό ή διπλωματικό ή γενικό). Θα σας ενοχλήσουν λιγότεροι.


----------



## alkisti (Dec 11, 2009)

Έχει να κάνει με το online betting καθώς θα γίνει μια αξιολόγηση ενος site τέτοιου τύπου στην εταιρία μας που ασχολείται με βελτιώσεις ιστοσελίδων. Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη ορολογία δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Μπορέι να μην ειναι ιατρική, αλλά έχει το λεξιλόγιό του και το στοίχημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2009)

The Betting Glossary @ The Sports Betting Encyclopaedia


----------

